# Gotta new love!



## Alfred Einstein (Mar 8, 2011)

I just bought a caddy a month or so ago. How are the fiber cloths? Reusable?


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Alfred Einstein said:


> I just bought a caddy a month or so ago. How are the fiber cloths? Reusable?


Micro-Fibers are reusable with portland grouts but not epoxy. I'm not sure about urethane, but I kinda doubt it. The grout wash buckets are the best invention to hit the tile trade since thinset. I couldn't even imagine going back to wringing out sponges :no:


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

Ok. My first report using urethane grout.
Did about 110 sq.ft of wall and 180 sq.ft of floor.All 1/16 grout lines, more effort needed.
I was disappointed when I see the bucket is 2/3 full.
Quite a bit of urethane on top, mixed with margin trowel, started with wall working from top to bottom,was creamy and wanted to keep same so keep mixing it every other section (4-6 sq.ft sections)
Got a round microfiber disk with a thin foam in for cars and microfiber towels.
Float, wipe with damp sponge, float another section wipe with damp sponge,wipe the first one with disk and dry with microfiber towels, then float another section, go back to second and disk,dry,stir, repeat, repeat.
Everything was good, until almost the the end, when the grout came somehow drier.As usual 18 lb material was short for 4 tiles.
Got my time, but I guess I gotta get faster.
Microfiber cloths seem like new when I finished, after washing.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Micro-Fibers are reusable with portland grouts but not epoxy. I'm not sure about urethane, but I kinda doubt it. The grout wash buckets are the best invention to hit the tile trade since thinset. I couldn't even imagine going back to wringing out sponges :no:


What grout buckets do you speak of? We r wringing sponges still here!


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Groutface said:


> What grout buckets do you speak of? We r wringing sponges still here!


https://www.tiletools.com/product/raimondi-cico-jobsite-grout-sponge-bucket-632.cfm

Something like that. There are cheaper ones out there, but I would get one with 3 rollers not two. It is worth every single penny. Pays for itself in two jobs - I kid you not.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

PrecisionFloors said:


> https://www.tiletools.com/product/raimondi-cico-jobsite-grout-sponge-bucket-632.cfm
> 
> Something like that. There are cheaper ones out there, but I would get one with 3 rollers not two. It is worth every single penny. Pays for itself in two jobs - I kid you not.


Dang, I gotta get one of those... you talked me into it (so did Angus awhile back) but I'm still old skool for now :laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Micro-Fibers are reusable with portland grouts but not epoxy. I'm not sure about urethane


Absolutely! I usually buy 1 pack of 3 per year and that's it.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

astor said:


> I was disappointed when I see the bucket is 2/3 full.


Remember, they're listed by weight. You got 18lbs of grout. The extra room in the bucket is so you can successfully stir it up. Could you imagine mixing the liquid in if it was filled to the top? :sad:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

PrecisionFloors said:


> https://www.tiletools.com/product/raimondi-cico-jobsite-grout-sponge-bucket-632.cfm
> 
> Something like that. There are cheaper ones out there, but I would get one with 3 rollers not two. It is worth every single penny. Pays for itself in two jobs - I kid you not.


That's the one I have. I also upgraded the sponge to the epoxy version. Works like a friggin champ!


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Angus, do you store unopened buckets upside down? Or just wait until before grout day


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> Angus, do you store unopened buckets upside down? Or just wait until before grout day


I quit doing that because of exactly what you mentioned before. 1 day I went to open it and the grout never dropped. I had urethane all over the lid. It was messy.

That was the only time I had that issue but ever since I got my smaller egg beater paddle, I haven't had issues stirring.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I get what ur sayin there but let me give an example of what I meant...
I have a full tub that I won't be using for a few weeks or so, right now its upside down and I was thinking of leaving it that way until use.

*best way to get the grout to the lid is to punch the sides of bucket at the same time... you will hear it drop that way. :clap:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I used to just drop it on the lid from about 2'.

Punching the bucket. Is that like slapping the monkey? :shifty:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Hmmmmm... :shifty:


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

PrecisionFloors said:


> https://www.tiletools.com/product/raimondi-cico-jobsite-grout-sponge-bucket-632.cfm
> 
> Something like that. There are cheaper ones out there, but I would get one with 3 rollers not two. It is worth every single penny. Pays for itself in two jobs - I kid you not.


I'm gonna give it a shot my supplier has something similar to that......thanks!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Groutface said:


> I'm gonna give it a shot my supplier has something similar to that......thanks!


I agree with Paul, look for something with 3 rollers. Wringing the sponge is very important and the extra roller helps!


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

Boy, I still use this one.. gotta upgrade the battery one:laughing:


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Didn't get the grout sponge system , didn't like what he had but microfibre cloths are my bestfriend....now all I have to do is get my shop to push Urethane grout.....thanks for the tips guys!


----------

